# NCEES practice exam problem 103



## Engineer_562 (Apr 2, 2018)

Dear All,

can you help me understand this problem and how the solution was arrived in the solution, back of the book. I learned online that UCL is 3 times sigma. CL is the average and lies in the center with UCL and LCL the boundaries and that 99.7 percent times the data point will fall between UCL and LCL. The confusing part of the question is there are multiple columns and rows with almost no clear description of what they are and what the experiment is. For UCL and LCL, we need one list of data so we can find the standard deviation and mean to find UCL and LCL. Please tell me what I am missing. Thanks


----------



## emmajuwa (Apr 2, 2018)

You are overthinking the problem. Everything you need is in the question. I don't know if you have access to control chart equations and factors. The formula needed are in the attached document.


----------

